# Premiere lifetime 2TB for sale



## pvr-guy (Apr 22, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/sch/quikship/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686


----------



## ionamartin123 (Jun 2, 2013)

I was able to find only premier 1.5TB. And the link you gave went to a products list and not for the specific product. Would you able to give me the direct link? Thanks


----------

